
“The Information”: Maybe Information Doesn’t Want to Be Free - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/07/business/media/the-information-jessica-lessin.html
======
bediger4000
This showed up earlier:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/07/business/media/the-
inform...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/07/business/media/the-information-
jessica-lessin.html)

It seems like wish fulfillment for the NYT however.

